# Toy for three year old



## pj_needs_advice (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello! 

New to this community and frankly need to just get a little advice. I am meeting my cousins three year olds (twins!) for the first time and for their birthday party next week and need to bring toys. What are your favorite toys for your toddlers ideally in the $15 - $30 range? 

Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate your help!!


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*toddler toys*

Outdoor toys: balls, trucks, buckets, bubbles, chalk
Simple Puzzles/Memory Game
Marble Run
Puppets
Art Easel
Play Tent
Play Doh/Modelling Clay


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

Craft supplies, preferrably things that wash out. 
Basic balls (not for older kids, like basketballs or footballs)
My kids loved magnetic block things then, and for years. Magnetiles was one brand I remember. Essentially 2-D blocks you could also arrange 3D because they were magnetic (and very colorful). 
Any take-off on blocks that allows imaginative building,. Cloassic unit blocks are really expensive.
One of my kids was into puzzles at that age, the other not as much.


----------



## Jessica332 (Jul 10, 2017)

mumto1 said:


> Outdoor toys: balls, trucks, buckets, bubbles, chalk
> Simple Puzzles/Memory Game
> Marble Run
> Puppets
> ...


I can also advise the shop for everyone who wants to buy such wonderful wooden toys https://woodencaterpillar.com/ !


----------



## littletyker (Jul 30, 2017)

I love toys, there are lots of them you can get:

- Play dough and cooking sets

- Lego or wood block pieces (a 100-piece set will cost less than $20)

- Crayons and coloring books

- Tricycles (I recommend this toddler tricycle guide. Some will cost around $30, but they're worth investing more in)

- Puzzles


----------



## leah h (Jul 30, 2017)

My 3 year old loves trains, coloring things, stickers, books, and snacks


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

OP-not saying here what you should buy but more what you might think about doing.

Make sure you give two gifts and both different. 

As a child my b-day fell by Christmas, I often got one gift ($) but hated it! I didn't one costly thing! My friends who had birthdays in June & July got birthdays gifts and a separate Christmas gift-2! As a young child it's about 2 not 1!
As twins they are two people, as you get to know them better you will know their personality and can become a better gift giver, but now treat them as two and with two different items. Some people tend to overlook this.


----------



## ModernTomSawyersMom (Jun 29, 2017)

There's a lot of good ideas here.

I'm not sure if they're boys or girls, but I thought I'd mention some popular stuff that my 3-year-old boy is into right now: Anything Paw Patrol, DinoTrux, Power Rangers, or Transformers.  I don't always like getting him these sort of less-educational toys, but he sure loves them.


----------



## EdanaRae (Aug 2, 2017)

A great toy is a toy that can be both fun and educational at the same time. You can go with tinker toys that can enhance their logical thinking or building toys to promote their creativity. Just make sure that they are BPA free as well. You can look at some example toys here https://parentingandbabyneeds.com/?s=toys


----------



## ava30 (Aug 31, 2017)

At this age the bast are simple educational toys. Which teach color or shape matching. If they make pleasant sounds and play music, child will be very happy.


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 12, 2017)

Eco-friendly wooden toys are best toys I think toddler love its creativity.


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 12, 2017)

What Do you say


----------



## Ellice (Nov 6, 2017)

pj_needs_advice said:


> Hello!
> 
> New to this community and frankly need to just get a little advice. I am meeting my cousins three year olds (twins!) for the first time and for their birthday party next week and need to bring toys. What are your favorite toys for your toddlers ideally in the $15 - $30 range?
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Really appreciate your help!!


Hey
At an early age kids learn with help of toys. It would be great if you gift them some educational toys like alphabet book, puzzle games, kitchen toys, doll house, wooden push & pull cars,shape sorter, musical games & more.
I gifted my son this amazing pull-along xylophone. :laugh:
He loved it so much. It was his favourite toys among all the toys. I got it from an online toy store amousewithahouse.com.au
They had amazing quality toys. Must try them. 0
Regards 
Ellice


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Nov 10, 2017)

Te1985 said:


> Thomas & Friends TrackMaster train set is good for this age - they begin to compare and contrast himself with others and usually adore dinosaurs, cars, trucks and more.
> My nephew likes his train set, and I have already purchased one from promopure as a Christmas gift:grin:


agreed! My daughter plays with all my sons Thomas trains (she's 3 and he's 8)


----------



## iammiadt (Jul 29, 2021)

These are the toys that my daughter use in school. I enrolled her in Georgia International Academy | International School Philippines it is a play based school (1-4 yo)

1.Playdough
2. Kinetic Sand
3. Foam Blocks
4. Toys for lacing activity
5. Puzzles (the big ones)
6. Hoops
7. Balls
8. Kitchen toys
9. Shape sorter/ color sorter (then maybe you can use tongs)
10. Water play or water beads

Hope it helps. Also i like the suggestions of our other mommies here. Thanks! Will try some of them in the future


----------



## pupsbreeders (Aug 21, 2021)

Maltipoo puppies for sale Known as a designer dog, these charming little pups are a fairly new breed.
Falling into the popular category of Poodle mixes, Maltipoos are a mix between the Maltese and the Poodle. 
With a small stature, a rounded head, and floppy ears, 
these dogs carry the appearance of a puppy for nearly their entire lives. 
Due to the naturally smaller stature of the Maltese,
the Maltipoos' Poodle parent will be one of the two smaller Poodle sizes (Toy or Miniature).









Maltipoo puppies for sale | Healthy & Up to date on all shots


Maltipoo puppies for sale from our home . We have Healthy Maltipoo puppies & Ready to join new homes. 1 Year Health Guarantee available




www.pupsbreeders.com


----------



## brainzig (Sep 21, 2021)

Kids love colouring. You can provide them some colours and colouring books. And to make it pocket friendly, download colouring books for free from online websites like Brainzig.


----------



## Michelle12 (Oct 29, 2021)

You can buy toy from here. I bought it already and this site has education toys for my son. It is great!


----------



## natkidsco (Sep 6, 2021)

There are some good ideas for kids 0 - 5 mentioned in this article here Eco-friendly, Non-toxic, Nature-inspired Christmas Gifts for Kids (New


----------

